# Connecting Embarq (Sprint) Modem and Linksys Router



## Johnincal (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi,

I just moved into a house and the owner got DSL. The other roommates want internet access, so on the advice of the people at Best Buy, I bought a Linksys WRT54G Wireless Router. I was going to buy a Netgear because it was supposed to be "plug and play", but the tech from the "Geek Squad" says that it would not be a good choice with DSL, because there needs to be more configuration with DSL than Cable and the Netgear wizard is a bear to adjust manually.

Anyway, our DSL modem just arrived. It is a Embarq 660 series modem.

I Googled to see how to hook everything up and got all kinds of confusing instructions. Some say to use the disc to configure the modem first and then hook up the router and configure that, while others say to configure the modem through telnet without using the setup disc and then configure the router. 

But the instructions were referring to the 645 and 645M modems...I don't even know if that still applies to the 660 series.

None of them mention the disc that comes with the router. The router has a button that you push for set-up on itself, so I am not sure what is on the disc.

By the way, I am using Win XP Home.

What would be cool is if somebody could help me with step-by-step instructions on how to connect and configure the modem and router.

Even though I put beginner, I know a little more than that and am sure I can follow what is given to me. This is just my first time with this DSL and WiFi stuff.

I just don't have the money to have somebody come by and configure everything and because I just moved here to Las Vegas, I really don't know anybody that can help. 

I hope you can.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the modem supplied by your ISP? If so, there should be instructions on how to get started with one computer connected to it. Do that first. Post back here when you have done that.

What do you need for connecting to your DSL provider--dynamic IP? Static IP? PPPoE? Login and Password? Etc.

Make sure you know whether that Embarq is a modem only, or a modem/router combo. Post its exact model number if known.


----------



## Johnincal (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes the modem is supplied by the ISP. I have already got it going on one computer. It is a dynamic IP connection, no password required. 

As said before, it is just the modem... a Embarq (which used to be Sprint Telephone) 660 series modem.

I just need to know how to hook up the WiFi router, with all the security measures and then configure the other computers.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With everything off connect modem to WAN (Internet, modem) port of router and a PC to a router LAN port. In order plug in or boot up modem, then router, then PC. You should have internet access. If not, access the router through a browser and clone the MAC address of the PC that you now have connected to the modem.

Go to the wireless section of the router and change the SSID to something you like. With one of the wireless PCs, scan or view for available networks. If there is another network on your channel (or close) change the channel on the router. In North America the non-interferring channels are 1, 6 and 11.

Connect any other PCs (ethernet or wireless). Then access the router through a browser with an ethernet connected PC and enable WPA-PSK or WPA2 encryption (security). Use a passphrase of at least 20 mixed letters and numbers. Re-connect the wireless PCs using the same passphrase.


----------

